# Center bore for MK3 VR6 cars?



## phizban (Dec 11, 1999)

does anyone know the center bore of stock mk3 vr6 wheels?
Thanks


----------



## jettafahrer (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Center bore for MK3 VR6 cars? (phizban)*



> does anyone know the center bore of stock mk3 vr6 wheels?
> Thanks[/Q
> 57.1 mm


----------

